# Initial Impressions Of The Nexus 4 - Raising The Bar For Design, Materials, And Build Quality



## noob (Nov 2, 2012)

> The build quality and materials are amazing. As soon as you pick it up you know you're holding something that is built with more love and thought than a Galaxy Nexus or GSIII.
> 
> *The front and back are Gorilla Glass 2* and the sides are made from a rubberized plastic that actually feels great. The whole phone is really solid, and it's the first Android phone that seems like it's had real passion put into the design.
> 
> ...



Initial Impressions Of The Nexus 4 - Raising The Bar For Design, Materials, And Build Quality


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 2, 2012)

IMO nexus 4 is worth  the money you get :
Pure Android Experience FREE OF BLOATWARES(correct me if im wrong here)
Want Android 4.2 first 
A real slate phone with no buttons or manufactures LOGO!

BTW here is a hot debate Thoughts on selling S3 for Nexus 4 - xda-developersgoing on which title says Thoughts of Selling  S III for the nexus 4


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> FREE OF BLOATWARES(correct me if im wrong here)



all the bloat is in the ads which Google slaps on your face everywhere you go  .. now even on youtube they are posting video ads  .. FFS... we are on mobile network.


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 2, 2012)

RCuber said:


> all the bloat is in the ads which Google slaps on your face everywhere you go  .. now even on youtube they are posting video ads  .. FFS... we are on mobile network.



Well.. The problem is a very big one Speed of mobile network is worst and now Google is giving Adcakes to it. Regretting will not help until you use firefox with ADblock plus enabled


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ I was talking about application ads


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 2, 2012)

^Oops Apps btw that's common about free Apps

Dont forget Even Gogle also need revenue


----------



## noob (Nov 2, 2012)

RCuber said:


> all the bloat is in the ads which Google slaps on your face everywhere you go  .. now even on youtube they are posting video ads  .. FFS... we are on mobile network.



You can't run from ads in apps on ANY platform. Or just buy the app ..total ad free exp.

YouTube ads in app :  Nothing is free.

I am with ok with ads as long as i can skip them or as long as they do not bother me.



Today Google is king of search and hence also of ad network...if after 20 years MS is king they will also do what Google does today.



101gamzer said:


> BTW here is a hot debate Thoughts on selling S3 for Nexus 4 - xda-developersgoing on which title says Thoughts of Selling  S III for the nexus 4


Currently a Galaxy Nexus user and will ALWAYS promote and use a NEXUS device....pure Google experience is something you need to experience to understand how awesome it is. ...Even if you are on CM , it is NOT pure Google experience (even tho it runs pure Google code base)


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 2, 2012)

noob said:


> Initial Impressions Of The Nexus 4 - Raising The Bar For Design, Materials, And Build Quality


I hope Samsung learns a thing or two from this, get over with the ugly plastic feel of galaxy series even though they are market leaders as far as sales are concerned.


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 2, 2012)

noob said:


> You can't run from ads in apps on ANY platform. Or just buy the app ..total ad free exp.



I guess you haven't heard!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2012)

RCuber said:


> all the bloat is in the ads which Google slaps on your face everywhere you go  .. now even on youtube they are posting video ads  .. FFS... we are on mobile network.



I am not getting many advertisements. Most are from inside applications when internet is on. But that type of ads exist on all platforms.
YouTube ads are annoying but the cost of running such a service is huge.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> I guess you haven't heard!



Only rooted phones.


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well if you get a Nexus, you'll root for sure.
The funny part is that even though the device hasn't been launched yet, a dedicated XDA forum has been created, and the device i have my eye on (S Advance), can't seem to buy itself a spot :/


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 2, 2012)

look at what this guy has to say
Google Nexus 4 review - Telegraph


> So what, really, is there to compare? In reality although the weights and thicknesses are practically indistinguishable,* the Nexus 4 doesn’t feel quite as elegant as, say an S3 or an HTC One X*. It doesn’t help that it’s made of plastic even more slippery than that found on Apple’s iPhone 3GS or that *its boxier design looks less stylish*.
> 
> And nor, for that matter, does it offer the advanced audio and photography of the HTC or the clever things that keep the SIII’s display on so long as you’re looking at it, or call contacts if they’re information is on the screen
> 
> The Nexus 4 is a *great device at a mid-range price*, whose 3.5G service offers, with the right network, a phone whose service is perfectly good enough. And by the time 4G is widespread in the UK, a new Nexus will be along anyway. But it has *none of the special character of an S3 or a One X because it is pure, vanilla Android, unenhanced even by prettier pictures for weather updates. *


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 2, 2012)

he's just trolling! 
(at least i hope so, for the sake of his sanity!) -__-


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 3, 2012)

If they would have given 32 GB of storage instead of 16, this would have definitely be my next phone. My memory card is right now 19 GB full, so living without my data will be a bit problematic. I dont understand why companies use these hopeless tactics. In today's world, anything less than 32 GB shouldn't be acceptable. At least it isn't for me personally.

Plus, if you see, out of 16 GB, one only gets 13-14 GB in actual. That's kinda less.


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 3, 2012)

The glass back is not very good. The verge reviewers phone has already cracked. Read their opinions on that.


----------



## josin (Nov 3, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Well.. The problem is a very big one Speed of mobile network is worst and now Google is giving Adcakes to it. Regretting will not help until you use firefox with ADblock plus enabled



root ur mobile edit your host file. this can be done on windows too see this video and this too

What it does

peerblock


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> now even on youtube they are posting video ads  .. FFS... we are on mobile network.



Youtube ads are from 2 yrs IIRC, but you can block them completely with many add ons.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Youtube ads are from 2 yrs IIRC, but you can block them completely with many add ons.



name a few please


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 3, 2012)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> If they would have given 32 GB of storage instead of 16, this would have definitely be my next phone. My memory card is right now 19 GB full, so living without my data will be a bit problematic. I dont understand why companies use these hopeless tactics. In today's world, anything less than 32 GB shouldn't be acceptable. At least it isn't for me personally.
> 
> Plus, if you see, out of 16 GB, one only gets 13-14 GB in actual. That's kinda less.


i agree, we can admire the phones looks and pure android experience but when it comes to usage, everyone loves an SD Card Option or larger internal storage. Atleast for the sake of the quadcore powerhouse Snapdragon S4 Pro, we would be playing large games, hidef videos, lots of pictures.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2012)

1080p videos take up lot of space.. I was wondering why one would need a upto 32GB of storage.. but fact is the for HD recording one needs sh!tload of space.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> 1080p videos take up lot of space.. I was wondering why one would need a upto 32GB of storage.. but fact is the for HD recording one needs sh!tload of space.


let us see, Music, Movies, HD Recording, 8 MP Pictures, Large Games of size 1 GB or more. In future, apps, games are gonna get bigger and bigger. Buying an hi-end smartphone should mean luxury with entertainment and media as well, otherwise whats the use 4.7 inch, quad core power house.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^ I realized it  .. need for 32GB was a question before I bought my new phone


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> name a few please



There are many if you search extension store (Chrome). I will tell one later which I installed on my friend's system today and it worked good. BTW I myself haven't installed anything for it, still not facing any ad.  (I remember installing something, but there's nothing in the installed list when I'm checking now).


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2012)

The back cover is a glass cassing,one  of person  who reviewed it, got a crack near his camera lens


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 3, 2012)

LG Nexus 4 is the best phone 
its specs are 8 Mp camera
quad core processor !!! yes i am telling its 4 core processor
ooping 2 GB of RAM
android v4.2 also named as Jellybean
having connectivity of internet of 41MBps...
the release date is not available for india..
for check availability go to the PLAYSTORE..


----------



## suh007 (Nov 4, 2012)

How will the music quality be in *Nexus 4* be with a good quality earphone ?
Will it be comparable to ipod music quality ?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 4, 2012)

Htc butterfly <3


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 4, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Htc butterfly <3



Phone for chicks.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Nov 4, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Phone for chicks.



Guess you from narnia


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> 1080p videos take up lot of space.. I was wondering why one would need a upto 32GB of storage.. but fact is the for HD recording one needs sh!tload of space.



The reason why Xperia U & P are a no-no for me!
720p recording on a 3.77GB limit, seriously?


----------

